# Mediafire



## sai_cool (Jan 16, 2007)

Why isnt the mediafire(*www.mediafire.com/) website not working??  All i can see is a blank page/

-Sai


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks like their "media" is on "fire"


----------



## n2casey (Jan 16, 2007)

^^
Don't try to open this website coz ur system can catch fire too. Be careful


----------

